# Synodontis petricola



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm curious how to age Syno petricolas. Roughly, how old are 1", 2" and 3" fish? I just picked up 7 cats @ 2." I was wondering how old they are. Any thoughts and comments appreciated.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd estimate 2" at 12-18 months. The fry grow fairly quickly at first, then slow down considerably. Likely at least another year to reach 3" IME.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

And the odds are good you actually have Synodontis lucipinnis, just for accuracies sake .

Barbie


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

Is there a tell tale sign between the 2, Synodontis lucipinnis and Synodontis petricolas? I did look up on planetcatfish. the body spots are sparatic. There are areas whare there is little spotting. Would that make it a lucipinnis?

Steve


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

True petricola tend to be covered with smaller spots when mature, but they look similar to lucipinnis when younger.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

It's hard to get a pic of these guys. This is the best in a short amount of time. They are right about 2" in length now.


----------

